# Xcelsus xxm325 midrange speakers



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Just starting a tread for these speakers so others can leave their feedback as these get more popular, let me start by saying that I really like these little things, they have no sound signature for one to point out in a blind test, just natural and smooth and pleasing to the ears, I swapped these in a few weeks ago and was rocking the tune from the 3.5wm’s, it needed a little work but nothing crazy for a 1/6 octave tune but I didn’t have time to fix it till today. The only problem I have is the exotic sound from the Mosconi amplifiers but that’ll be addressed for next season but I can tell that with a Macintosh,DLS A series, genesis dual mono, TRU billet and a few more amps that I’ve listened to in the past that is completely out of the way of the sound I’ll be lost in the music again like back in the days when I had Mac amps and Esotar speakers and tweeters,I have a good feeling that these are gonna be the next boner. Compared to the 3.5wm’s these are at the perfect balance, not as forward sounding but the tone of both of them are very similar, natural and vivid,the 12mu’s have more body and that rich pleasing sound “ I really that” but I can tell that it’s a scanspeak once I hear one, but the xxm325’s doesn’t have a signature that I can point out in a blind test. I would like to hear other people’s feedback on these, paired with the tbm’s running open back with an electronic xover of 8400hz 12db LR filter for a 3500hz 24db LR acoustic filter, side note for anybody tuning these tweeter “ make sure that there’s no peaks in their crossover roll off” I had to still make big cuts at 1900hz. something that the unaware tuner might miss. I was gonna retire the car because it’s old and the wrap needs changing and at 230,000 miles I would rather to get a new car but I’ll take it to whatever event up until after the winter when I’m ready to switch cars to show them off.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

You sneaking tru and Genesis amps into your car without telling me? Lol

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

The owner was one of the original co founders of DLS. Their amplifiers look like they are from the same build house as the cci44. I don’t dare ask what those cost.






XXM325 – XCELSIA SERIES 3″ MIDRANGE – XCELSUS AUDIO







www.xcelsus.com.au


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Mullings said:


> Just starting a tread for these speakers so others can leave their feedback as these get more popular, let me start by saying that I really like these little things, they have no sound signature for one to point out in a blind test, just natural and smooth and pleasing to the ears.
> 
> I would like to hear other people’s feedback on these.


Sh!t Kev. Send me three of them to evaluate. I'll give you my honest opinion... 

Ge0


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

JCsAudio said:


> The owner was one of the original co founders of DLS. Their amplifiers look like they are from the same build house as the cci44. I don’t dare ask what those cost.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gordon Taylor is the designer of the amplifier as well as the DLS line. The end caps look very similar to the DLS CC layout however it does not mean they are the same design inside. I wonder which speakers Dawid engineered while at DLS. I know Mat Anderson designed a couple in the past such as the iridium. Ken Persson from CDT Audio even worked with DLS Audio by helping design and sell drivers to them in the 80s for upgrades kits used in Volvo and Saabs. I wonder who is still left at DLS, seems they have lost a lot of great engineers over the years.

The Xcelsus speakers look very nice. Beautiful midrange. the tweeters remind me of the DLS RC25 and RC28. The midbass cones of the mid-level line look similar to the old Reference series from DLS years ago, which were great performing. Great looking products, eager to learn more about the brand.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Thanks for the info, Kevin.

What was your approximate HP frequency & slope on the low end for the XXM325? And HP for the 3.5WM?

And what midbass are you pairing it with?

I'll gladly add my impressions when I receive my pair, but it will be several weeks. They're on the slow boat from Sweden.

I know that Steven Head (_Audionutz_) has been very impressed by them. You can search and find one of his Facebook posts about them...



https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=864960510593516&id=383042002118705



And for others interested in the cost, they are "quite reasonable" compared to the Utopia 3.5WM. I think around ~$400 USD/pair with the current exchange rate, IIRC.

Kev, how would you describe...or what do you mean when you say "*the exotic sound from the Mosconi amplifiers*" in comparison to the others that you mentioned? And which Mosconi's...the PRO, AS, ZERO, or all of them? That is one brand of amplifier that I've never personally used yet. Most were just too large for my installs.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

Mullings said:


> Just starting a tread for these speakers so others can leave their feedback as these get more popular, let me start by saying that I really like these little things, they have no sound signature for one to point out in a blind test, just natural and smooth and pleasing to the ears, I swapped these in a few weeks ago and was rocking the tune from the 3.5wm’s, it needed a little work but nothing crazy for a 1/6 octave tune but I didn’t have time to fix it till today. The only problem I have is the exotic sound from the Mosconi amplifiers but that’ll be addressed for next season but I can tell that with a Macintosh,DLS A series, genesis dual mono, TRU billet and a few more amps that I’ve listened to in the past that is completely out of the way of the sound I’ll be lost in the music again like back in the days when I had Mac amps and Esotar speakers and tweeters,I have a good feeling that these are gonna be the next boner. Compared to the 3.5wm’s these are at the perfect balance, not as forward sounding but the tone of both of them are very similar, natural and vivid,the 12mu’s have more body and that rich pleasing sound “ I really that” but I can tell that it’s a scanspeak once I hear one, but the xxm325’s doesn’t have a signature that I can point out in a blind test. I would like to hear other people’s feedback on these, paired with the tbm’s running open back with an electronic xover of 8400hz 12db LR filter for a 3500hz 24db LR acoustic filter, side note for anybody tuning these tweeter “ make sure that there’s no peaks in their crossover roll off” I had to still make big cuts at 1900hz. something that the unaware tuner might miss. I was gonna retire the car because it’s old and the wrap needs changing and at 230,000 miles I would rather to get a new car but I’ll take it to whatever event up until after the winter when I’m ready to switch cars to show them off.


so do you like more than the Focals?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

bbfoto said:


> Kev, how would you describe...or what do you mean when you say "*the exotic sound from the Mosconi amplifiers*" in comparison to the others that you mentioned? And which Mosconi's...the PRO, AS, ZERO, or all of them? That is one brand of amplifier that I've never personally used yet. Most were just too large for my installs.


I'll say this before he comments.. Kevin, for those that don't know, is Jamaican. Jamaicans have what Americans would think is, frankly, very strange ways to describe things. Keep that in mind. Sometimes i have to remind myself of that when i read his posts lol


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

SkizeR said:


> I'll say this before he comments.. Kevin, for those that don't know, is Jamaican. Jamaicans have what Americans would think is, frankly, very strange ways to describe things. Keep that in mind. Sometimes i have to remind myself of that when i read his posts lol


Ahhh. Thanks Nick. I get it....I have some friends from Jamaica and T&T.


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

bbfoto said:


> Thanks for the info, Kevin.
> 
> What was your approximate HP frequency & slope on the low end for the XXM325? And HP for the 3.5WM?
> 
> ...





bbfoto said:


> Thanks for the info, Kevin.
> 
> What was your approximate HP frequency & slope on the low end for the XXM325? And HP for the 3.5WM?
> 
> ...


I’m using 2 mosconi zero4’s ansd a zero3, they sounds fantastic but there’s a warm pleasing sound to them that I personally would rather not have, I was thinking along the lines of having the op amps changed to some Burson v6’s before I put something else especially since the trunk is fully customized around them, I also didn’t change the xover frequencies so they’re still running from 350hz -3500hz 24db LR slopes


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Mullings said:


> I’m using 2 mosconi zero4’s ansd a zero3, they sounds fantastic but there’s a warm pleasing sound to them that I personally would rather not have, I was thinking along the lines of having the op amps changed to some Burson v6’s before I put something else especially since the trunk is fully customized around them, I also didn’t change the xover frequencies so they’re still running from 350hz -3500hz 24db LR slopes


Thanks Kevin. 👍


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Elektra said:


> so do you like more than the Focals?


I do, like I said “they have the perfect balance”, the Focals are a little more forward sounding but minus that and they sounds very very similar, another similar sounding speaker is the audio technology C-quence, I don’t remember the model but nick has a pair in his stash, very neutral and revealing.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Mullings said:


> another similar sounding speaker is the audio technology C-quence, I don’t remember the model but nick has a pair in his stash, very neutral and revealing.


and are about the size of an average adults head lol


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

Mullings said:


> I do, like I said “they have the perfect balance”, the Focals are a little more forward sounding but minus that and they sounds very very similar, another similar sounding speaker is the audio technology C-quence, I don’t remember the model but nick has a pair in his stash, very neutral and revealing.


Interesting - I was going to test a pair but the guy who tested them didn’t like them said they sound like DLS speakers so I was put off from testing them. 

Maybe I should grab them for a side by side test with my Brax ML3’s just to see what’s up with them. 

Given the person who tested them hasn’t a clue on most things I think I need to see for myself...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Elektra said:


> Interesting - I was going to test a pair but the guy who tested them didn’t like them said they sound like DLS speakers so I was put off from testing them.
> 
> Maybe I should grab them for a side by side test with my Brax ML3’s just to see what’s up with them.
> 
> Given the person who tested them hasn’t a clue on most things I think I need to see for myself...


Uhhhh, maybe? Probably better to trust your own ears, no? 

Lots of new "high end" speakers come out all the time these days where the manufacturer makes bold claims.

The Xcelsus line was just another one of these, IMO. However, what made me take notice and piqued my interest is Steven Head's comments about them and the fact that he is now actually using them in his Dodge Ram install and for SQ competition. Did you check out the comments in the Facebook link I posted above?

Steven has been in the car audio game A LONG time, and he has tested and used just about every high-end driver on the market.

His SQ systems don't just win competitions...everyone that has heard his vehicles claim that they are extremely dynamic, musical, and just plain fun to listen to.

We've had the same "tastes" in drivers as long as I can remember, and I've learned to trust his judgement. He's not one to hype up a particular product unless there's good reason to. And even if he might have a vested interest in this new company, I know that he would only do so if he truly believed in the product and that it can stand up to the test.

It wasn't a Finals-level competition, but he recently won 1st in his MECA class using these drivers in stock locations in his truck.

No doubt he also has some of the best tuning skills of anyone in the game, and that doesn't hurt. But all things being equal, all of the tuning in the world can't make a mediocre driver perform like a top class driver, so there's that.

_Audionutz_ has a well-earned and long-standing reputation in this community, and I highly doubt he would choose to use this driver in his own vehicle(s) if there were something he knew would perform better for his goals.

We all have different preferences and needs depending on our budget and what will work in our particular vehicle, so these obviously might not be for everyone. But I think that they are "worth a shot".

I'm actually hoping that I'm able to hear these for myself before Erin gets a pair to test, haha.
I'd like to know if my subjective impressions end up corroborating the objective data, or not, so there is no expectation or confirmation bias from seeing the measurements ahead of time.

Putting these and several of the other 3"-4" drivers I have on hand in small enclosures and doing a side-by-side listening test using the same passband might be interesting and revealing.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

bbfoto said:


> Uhhhh, maybe? Probably better to trust your own ears, no?
> 
> Lots of new "high end" speakers come out all the time these days where the manufacturer makes bold claims.
> 
> ...


Steve also uses the Resolut T DSP.... and the prototype 6 channel Excelsius amp... 

I have read numerous reviews (albeit Russian) where they tested all 3 of the Resolut DSPs with the Brax DSP and from what I gather the entry DSP sounds better than the Brax... 

Tognon from RS Audio also tested them and said the Resolut sounded better than the Brax 

So I am waiting for the importer to bring them in whereby he will let me test one for a week and hopefully I’ll have my Ultra so I can do a test between the 2... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

bbfoto said:


> Uhhhh, maybe? Probably better to trust your own ears, no?
> 
> Lots of new "high end" speakers come out all the time these days where the manufacturer makes bold claims.
> 
> ...





bbfoto said:


> Uhhhh, maybe? Probably better to trust your own ears, no?
> 
> Lots of new "high end" speakers come out all the time these days where the manufacturer makes bold claims.
> 
> ...


----------



## SloVic (Oct 1, 2016)

Bump. See a lot of talk about these.


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

Anyone have mechanical drawings for the XXM325? Need to make some adapters. Thanks


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

DaveG said:


> Anyone have mechanical drawings for the XXM325? Need to make some adapters. Thanks


Good question. I've asked the US distributor at least 3 times for simple dimensional drawings of the drivers. He can't find anything. 

I'm in the process of testing a set. I do know they require a mounting hole about 1/8th inch in diameter larger than the Scanspeak 10F or Focal 3.5WM. They can use the same bolt pattern. They are slightly larger diameter for a perfect match but close enough. As far as depth? Well, they are very close to the Focal 3.5WM. So shallow that you don't need to worry about it.

Here is a set sitting next to my iPhone 10XR









One in my giant meat hook of a hand.









Here they are bolted into my 3.5WM baffles









Ge0


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Look foward to this....


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Huckleberry Sound said:


> Look foward to this....


Unfortunately one of the drivers in my first set was defective. It made a buzzing sound like something on the cone was loose. I should have a replacement set in about a week. My initial impressions are very good though. More on that later.


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

Ge0 said:


> Good question. I've asked the US distributor at least 3 times for simple dimensional drawings of the drivers. He can't find anything.
> 
> I'm in the process of testing a set. I do know they require a mounting hole about 1/8th inch in diameter larger than the Scanspeak 10F or Focal 3.5WM. They can use the same bolt pattern. They are slightly larger diameter for a perfect match but close enough. As far as depth? Well, they are very close to the Focal 3.5WM. So shallow that you don't need to worry about it.
> 
> ...


Which tweeter do you have in the baffle with it?


----------



## SloVic (Oct 1, 2016)

Ge0 said:


> Good question. I've asked the US distributor at least 3 times for simple dimensional drawings of the drivers. He can't find anything.


I noticed this also. Seams odd to me in this day and age that a manufacturer fails to put pdf manuals/specs on their website. Guessing 85-90mm OD and less than 50mm for depth from eyeballing them, look pretty compact.


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

I found this on the website I ordered them from. Don’t know if it is 100% accurate or not.

Technical data
Model XXM325 3 "
Product ID XXM325
Size mid-bass 3 "
Power resistance RMS 50W
Power resistance max 200W
Frequency range 100-10000hz
Sensitivity 84dB / 1w
Impedance 4ohm
Speaker Grille Yes
Outer diameter midbas 90mm
Magnet size 35mm neo
Installation depth 46mm
Mounting hole 72mm


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

SNCTMPL said:


> Which tweeter do you have in the baffle with it?


The one pictured is a Dynaudio MT171. It's the top tier tweeter from their Esotan lineup. I like it a lot. It's a good choice for those who think the MD102 is too laid back but think others (like my Scan D3004 silks) are to bright.


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

I am pairing the XXM325 with the MD102, just sold the 171’s today with a 3-way set.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

SNCTMPL said:


> I found this on the website I ordered them from. Don’t know if it is 100% accurate or not.
> 
> Technical data
> Model XXM325 3 "
> ...


The sensitivity is right. The bolt pattern is about 90mm, not the driver OD. The mounting hole size is slightly larger. Installation depth is shorter than listed. I will publish some numbers once I get my drivers back.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

DaveG said:


> Anyone have mechanical drawings for the XXM325? Need to make some adapters. Thanks


Excelsus XXM325 Midrange (from my actual measurements):

Overall Diameter: 3-9/16" or 92mm outer flange.

Mounting Hole Cutout Diameter: 76mm or 2-15/16"+

Top Mounting Depth: 1.5" or 39mm

Flange Thickness: 5mm or 3/16"+

Note that these are actual measurements, so you probably want to add 1/32nd at least for easy fitment/clearances.


----------



## SloVic (Oct 1, 2016)

So what are the pros and cons of lacking a spider?

I assume higher sensitivity and less xmax. Cone sway?

Did someone send these to ErinH for testing?


----------



## MattyKHZ (Jan 11, 2010)

Would these be an ideal speaker for rear fill as wideband? Was thinking of using a Morel CCWR254 in place of BMW Harmon Kardon 4 inch and tweeter And maybe this would be a better option.....


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

MattyKHZ said:


> Would these be an ideal speaker for rear fill as wideband? Was thinking of using a Morel CCWR254 in place of BMW Harmon Kardon 4 inch and tweeter And maybe this would be a better option.....



For rear fill you can use ANY speaker that you like that also accurately plays the narrow frequency range of approx 300Hz to 3000 Hz. 
It doesn't even need to be highly sensitive as you will be attenuating the gain to the rear speakers so as not to distract from the front stage.

just my .02


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

SloVic said:


> So what are the pros and cons of lacking a spider?
> 
> I assume higher sensitivity and less xmax. Cone sway?
> 
> Did someone send these to ErinH for testing?


I could send him my set. They are still NIB. I'll ask him if he is interested.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Any updates? and is there a reseller here i can order a set from?


----------



## SloVic (Oct 1, 2016)

EricP72 said:


> Any updates? and is there a reseller here i can order a set from?


Want to say @Niebur3. If I recall correctly I've seen him say he sells them.


----------



## Turbo831 (Jun 2, 2008)

EricP72 said:


> Any updates? and is there a reseller here i can order a set from?


I bought a set from *boricua69 *on here, good transaction and I am very happy with them.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Elektra said:


> Interesting - I was going to test a pair but the guy who tested them didn’t like them said they sound like DLS speakers so I was put off from testing them.
> 
> Maybe I should grab them for a side by side test with my Brax ML3’s just to see what’s up with them.
> 
> ...


Hey, i know this is old, but did you ever get a pair and tried them vs the Brax ML3's?


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

EricP72 said:


> Hey, i know this is old, but did you ever get a pair and tried them vs the Brax ML3's?


Hey yes I did they both nice - the Xcelsus maybe a little more detailed and the Brax a little more laid back…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dasyce (Sep 22, 2016)

Is Xcelsus really in the same league of The Brax ML3?


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

This customer heard my truck and toss his favorite brand of speakers for the xxm325, these things are the truth. And the xxm425’s kicks it up a notch, They can be compared to the most expensive speakers money can buy and will wow the most critical skeptic.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

Mullings said:


> This customer heard my truck and toss his favorite brand of speakers for the xxm325, these things are the truth. And the xxm425’s kicks it up a notch, They can be compared to the most expensive speakers money can buy and will wow the most critical skeptic.


Have you tried the 4” yet? The 4” is coming sometime next month for us


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

Dasyce said:


> Is Xcelsus really in the same league of The Brax ML3?


Absolutely…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Elektra said:


> Have you tried the 4” yet? The 4” is coming sometime next month for us
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I already have a pair for a few months now, I also have a pair of the spiderless 6.5” and should have a pair of spiderless 8” midbass and a prototype 6 channel amplifier in my hands in a few days. David the designer at Xcellsus really knows what he’s doing and promised me that the amplifier is equally impressive.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

where is the best place to buy these ?


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

chasingSQ said:


> where is the best place to buy these ?


@Mooster1223 has some BNIB for sale in the classifieds. He has them for a fair price too.


----------



## Dasyce (Sep 22, 2016)

Do these need to be in an enclosure if high passed at 300hz?


----------



## jheat2500 (Mar 1, 2021)

They don't need an enclosure.


----------



## DentistDave (Sep 4, 2021)

Super hard to find them for sale anywhere (XXM425s preferably… any suggestions?
Used or new


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Dasyce said:


> Do these need to be in an enclosure if high passed at 300hz?


No, I ran them ib 24db LR @250hz and they were fantastic, I’m running them sealed in 1 liter pods now at the same frequency and I think I liked them better ib. I have a shipment coming in, as I’m gonna be a dealer, and have maybe 4 pairs I can sell right now, If anyone is interested, please pm me.


----------



## DentistDave (Sep 4, 2021)

Hi

Any xxt30 tweets or xxm425s?

cheers


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

I only


DentistDave said:


> Hi
> 
> Any xxt30 tweets or xxm425s?
> 
> cheers





DentistDave said:


> Hi
> 
> Any xxt30 tweets or xxm425s?
> 
> cheers


only xxm425’s, I’ll have full stock of everything else in a few weeks.


----------



## neg56 (2 mo ago)

what kind of design( closed? Free?) or volume is required by the speakers xcelsus 425


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

neg56 said:


> what kind of design( closed? Free?) or volume is required by the speakers xcelsus 425


They were designed as a drop in replacement for bmw/ mini, so free air preferred. I’m running them sealed now in a little bit bigger than 1 liter and I liked them better when I was running then IB.


----------

